# NASA send two monkeys



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

NASA send two monkeys and a woman to space.

Radio messages: NASA to monkey 1: Optimise life support systems and recalibrate radiation monitoring equipment.

NASA to monkey 2: Check trajectory and compensate if required using formula (m2-3n)x(5-m3).

NASA to woman: Feed Monkeys. Touch fuck all.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------

